# 2014-2015 Season



## Elite 8 (Jan 2, 2014)

We will have a few spots available for the 2014-15 season. We have 720 acres in Wilkes county, planted pines, hardwoods, excellent camp with power. Dues are $650 a year. If interested contact Rorry at 404-925-0330.


----------



## jwillban (Jan 3, 2014)

How  many members total and what are the rules?


----------



## Bowhuntersw (Jan 3, 2014)

Where in Wilkes county? QDM? I bowhunt year round and may be interested.


----------



## Elite 8 (Jan 3, 2014)

17 total members, and we are a 8 pts or better with an exception on 6 pt mature bucks. Doe limit of 3, and pin in board at camp. Wife and kids included in your dues and Kids hunt until they graduate high school.


----------



## Elite 8 (Jan 3, 2014)

Club is 10 minutes south of the town of Washington. Off Hwy 80.


----------



## reno (Jan 3, 2014)

When can I look at the property? Are there hogs on it? You can send me a pm with contact info if you would like.

Thanks 

David


----------



## Mossy78 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'd like to see the property also, and the what rules there are.
Can you send a pm when you get a chance?


----------



## slick head hunter (Jan 7, 2014)

when will you be showing property again


----------



## slick head hunter (Jan 8, 2014)

got to work this Saturday how about next will you be going down then.


----------



## Elite 8 (Jan 14, 2014)

We will be showing property again this weekend. Contact me at 404-925-0330 or text if you would like to see it. Still a few openings for this season.


----------



## Elite 8 (Jan 26, 2014)

1-2 spots left available. We are excited about the up coming season and our new members. Call the number at the top post of this thread if you would like to see property. Was down today showing and jumped up several deer.


----------



## Dyer1414 (Jan 27, 2014)

What animals do yall have on the property


----------



## Elite 8 (Jan 29, 2014)

Deer, turkey, bobcat, coyote, squirrels, crows, at times hogs, rabbits,. Might have missed a couple.


----------



## Elite 8 (Feb 18, 2014)

Club is now full for 2014-15 season.


----------

